

LeakedIn - Stories About Data Leaks and Related Stuff - kmfrk
http://www.leakedin.com/

======
mdaniel
What is the significance of the "E-Mail Headers", such as
[http://www.leakedin.com/2012/03/17/potential-leak-of-
data-e-...](http://www.leakedin.com/2012/03/17/potential-leak-of-data-e-mail-
headers-8/) ?

------
mdaniel
I would think "leakedBin" would have been a better name, given its source of
data. ;-)

